# Suggestions for Camera purchase



## $hadow (Aug 26, 2014)

What's your budget?
Upto 16k

Camera type?
P&S I guess

Body Style?
Compact or Bridge (bulky) not quite of an issue

How much zoom do you want/expect?
No clue, you suggest.

Do you care for manual exposure controls?
Yes

What will you be shooting with this camera?
Friends and families, in weird poses  . Macros, Landscape. 

Will you be shooting mostly indoors/low light and/or action/sports?
Outdooes and Indoors

Video?
Yes, upto HD

Do you have any particular model(s) in your mind?
Canon SX510HS

Any brand preference? Like/dislike
Canon, Nikon, Sony,Panasonic

From where will you be buying?
Online/Local store whichever is reliable

Any other features you need?
Viewfinder, Image stabilization, Continuous drive/burst mode, Wifi, External flash, mic jack, HDMI , HDR  whatever I can get max.

Anything else you would like to tell us?.
Buying this with in 15 days or so.


----------



## nac (Aug 26, 2014)

Bridge - FZ70 or P530
Bulky and plenty of zoom.

Large sensor -XF1 or P340.
Compact and better IQ (But I don't think there would be massive difference in IQ)

XZ10 - I really like it as it offers a lot of controls. I would either fall for this one or one of the bridge. If I am want better IQ, then I would go for used DSLR.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 26, 2014)

nac said:


> Bridge - FZ70 or P530
> Bulky and plenty of zoom.
> 
> Large sensor -XF1 or P340.
> ...



Thanks for the input mate but the max I can spend right now is 16k. Being a amateur I have a very low knowledge regarding the cameras and also I am not able to find XZ10 so any other camera in my budget


----------



## nac (Aug 26, 2014)

Yes, the models I suggested are selling around or under 16k or at least that's was the case when I checked last time. 
You can look for P330, if you can't find P340 in your budget. If that too not in your budget, your next and last stop is SX510.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 26, 2014)

Access Denied
Firm which seller should I get it from any suggestion [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION]


----------



## nac (Aug 26, 2014)

If you're buying Nikon, buy from an authorized dealer. If others, any seller (online or local shop) who provides vat paid bill/warranty card.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 26, 2014)

nac said:


> If you're buying Nikon, buy from an authorized dealer. If others, any seller (online or local shop) who provides vat paid bill/warranty card.



You mean to say buying offline will be better?


----------



## nac (Aug 26, 2014)

No... I mean it depends. If you find better deal offline or if you don't feel comfortable buying online, then buy from a local shop. 
Nikon says that they will only honour warranty if you buy from an authorized seller. So the reason, I said buy from one.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 26, 2014)

nac said:


> No... I mean it depends. If you find better deal offline or if you don't feel comfortable buying online, then buy from a local shop.
> Nikon says that they will only honour warranty if you buy from an authorized seller. So the reason, I said buy from one.



Seems fair. Now just one last question I hope the extra money spent on p340 is woth it over sx510.

- - - Updated - - -

And how us this  one *www.flipkart.com/nikon-coolpix-l830-point-shoot-camera/p/itmdtjgqy5fcuacw?pid=CAMDTJGZGHNQFAHE


----------



## nac (Aug 26, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Seems fair. Now just one last question I hope the extra money spent on p340 is woth it over sx510.


That's subjective. 30/35k for super zoom/advanced compact is not worth for me, but it's not the same for everyone. So you ask yourself the sames question, only you can answer it.


$hadow said:


> And how us this  one Nikon Coolpix L830 Point & Shoot Camera Rs.13596 Price in India - Buy Nikon Coolpix L830 Point & Shoot Camera Plum Online - Nikon : Flipkart.com


I am not a fan of L series camera. So generally I don't suggest it... But it produces decent images and it doesn't have manual exposure controls.
P530 is available under 16k from snapdeal and Amazon. But not sure whether the seller is Nikon dealer.
XF1 and XZ10 available for ~11k and 13.5k.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 26, 2014)

nac said:


> That's subjective. 30/35k for super zoom/advanced compact is not worth for me, but it's not the same for everyone. So you ask yourself the sames question, only you can answer it.
> 
> I am not a fan of L series camera. So generally I don't suggest it... But it produces decent images and it doesn't have manual exposure controls.
> P530 is available under 16k from snapdeal and Amazon. But not sure whether the seller is Nikon dealer.
> XF1 and XZ10 available for ~11k and 13.5k.



I don't want superzoom and all but what I do care is good low light performance and over all a decent buy for me. 
so I guess I will think to stick with p340
But my friend is using ths camera Access Denied and he praise it a lot.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 26, 2014)

you should keep S110, nikon J1+kit also in your list ...they are also good buy


----------



## nac (Aug 26, 2014)

Yes, reviews of SX700 are good. But if you're ready to spend that much...
You can consider interchangeable lens cameras as Sujoy suggested. Why?
Because, you are ok with bulk form factor, you're ok with less amount of zoom, with CSC/DSLR you have expandability but with compact, you're stuck with that.
Better low light performance, IQ, faster focus... Just a consideration. You have two weeks to think. Think


----------



## $hadow (Aug 26, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> you should keep S110, nikon J1+kit also in your list ...they are also good buy





nac said:


> Yes, reviews of SX700 are good. But if you're ready to spend that much...
> You can consider interchangeable lens cameras as Sujoy suggested. Why?
> Because, you are ok with bulk form factor, you're ok with less amount of zoom, with CSC/DSLR you have expandability but with compact, you're stuck with that.
> Better low light performance, IQ, faster focus... Just a consideration. You have two weeks to think. Think


Thanks for your input guys but the problem here is budget which I am already overstretching to 17k. Would love to hear suggestions in this price bracket only.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 27, 2014)

I think Nikon j1 is in your budget ...its small, have bigger sensor any P&S just like sony RX100 , it will definitely have good low light ...check its reviews


----------



## $hadow (Aug 27, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> I think Nikon j1 is in your budget ...its small, have bigger sensor any P&S just like sony RX100 , it will definitely have good low light ...check its reviews



but bother it is still out of budget. Tell me your views in p430


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 27, 2014)

Its selling for 16k at amazon ...isnt thats your budget 

Buy Nikon 1 J1 10.1MP Mirrorless Camera (Black) with 10-30mm VR Lens Kit and 2x Optical Zoom, Carry Case Online at Low Price in India | Nikon Camera Reviews & Ratings - Amazon.in


----------



## $hadow (Aug 27, 2014)

And what about this one Nikon 1 V1 Mirrorless Camera Rs.19999 Price in India - Buy Nikon 1 V1 Mirrorless Camera White Online - Nikon : Flipkart.com [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION]


----------



## nac (Aug 27, 2014)

What about V1? It does have VF, hot shoe...


----------



## $hadow (Aug 27, 2014)

nac said:


> What about V1? It does have VF, hot shoe...



I was asking is ig better than others that I have shortlisted. Thinking of ordering one soon. too much time make me confuse regarding a product purchase. SO I was guessing that you guys will help me out


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 27, 2014)

$hadow said:


> I was asking is ig better than others that I have shortlisted. Thinking of ordering one soon. too much time make me confuse regarding a product purchase. SO I was guessing that you guys will help me out



Unless you are stretching out for atleast a Sony NEX3 or Panasonic FZ200 or the likes you will honestly not get noise free low light images. You are stressing too much on low light shooting over actual image quality. Since you are stretching till 20K get a Canon EOS 1100D from Ebay.in with Canon India warranty. Canon EOS 1100D DSLR With 18 55mm IS Lens 4GB Card BAG | eBay you are against DSLR get some Sony with EXMOR R and BIONZ for low light photography.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 27, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Unless you are stretching out for atleast a Sony NEX3 or Panasonic FZ200 or the likes you will honestly not get noise free low light images. You are stressing too much on low light shooting over actual image quality. Since you are stretching till 20K get a Canon EOS 1100D from Ebay.in with Canon India warranty. Canon EOS 1100D DSLR With 18 55mm IS Lens 4GB Card BAG | eBay you are against DSLR get some Sony with EXMOR R and BIONZ for low light photography.


Sure will check it out and then inform you.


----------



## nac (Aug 27, 2014)

1100D was selling for <18k, dual kit combo for <25k. Yes, both are out of your budget. Seems like J1 is the only one which comes in your budget.

V1 and J1 will be pretty much the same as far as IQ is concern.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 27, 2014)

V1 have better grip, viewfinder ...if I were you I would get that   but off course if you are in interchangable terretory and can handle the bulk of 1100D then you can get that too 

- - - Updated - - -

If you are not in hurry just wait for diwali deals...they were awesome last year


----------



## AcceleratorX (Aug 28, 2014)

Is Lithium Ion battery a big deal? If not, then what I recommend is the Fujifilm HS28 EXR. You will never get better dynamic range out of any other camera in that price range - EXR is that good (note: Fuji XF1 is based on the same tech, just a faster processor and a bit larger sensor).

Otherwise, I suggest you to take a look at Canon SX600 and Olympus SZ-31 MR. If you are willing to take a slight sacrifice in image quality for some nifty features, try the Samsung WB350F.


----------



## nac (Aug 28, 2014)

HS28EXR - Noisy images, pathetic video, expensive and too old. It was once selling for around 14k about a year back. I would suggest to pick one if it's selling around 10k, solely for the amount of controls it offers.
SX600 - How to house more zoom in a compact? > make a smallest aperture > voila!!! It is SX600. I don't know whether it is a good move or not. I don't find it attractive and more over it doesn't offer manual controls.
SZ31 - Sported longest zoom in a compact when it was launched. But not any more... There are few more choices to consider and no manual controls.
WB350F - I didn't know it's available in India until I saw your post. Thanks. Samsung's wifi is one of the best, nice aperture range for a travel zoom, but reviews are below average.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 28, 2014)

Looks like I need to save more to get a better camera. Will wait till Diwali.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Aug 29, 2014)

^OP, I advise you to take one more look at Pentax X-5: Has the manual controls you are looking for, has a decent sensor that handles noise well (for this segment), a decent lens but can't use the optical zoom during video recording.



			
				nac said:
			
		

> WB350F - I didn't know it's available in India until I saw your post. Thanks. Samsung's wifi is one of the best, nice aperture range for a travel zoom, but reviews are below average.



Samsung is behind on their BSI CMOS sensors - other than Panasonic and Fuji (who use their own sensors) nearly everyone else is docking a Sony sensor inside their cameras these days. They'll catch up, give them a year or two. They're not giving enough "spare" pixels to the sensor - noise levels are noticeably better in their 14MP models (which use the same 16MP sensor but with only 14MP "effective" pixels). There's a rumour floating about that Samsung lenses are based on Schneider-Kreuznach and (sometimes, especially in the past) Pentax designs (but not made by Schneider).


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 29, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Looks like I need to save more to get a better camera. Will wait till Diwali.



That's the best decision you have taken.There will be offers and you will be benifitted.


----------

